# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  TORTA DE SOYA

## MarioCarlos1

Estimado , estamos ofreciendo torta de soya importada a 1.80 soles/kilo puesto en Lima , precio incluye igv . mi correo para contactos es boeki.peru@gmail.com , y mis numeros son RPM #943417628 RPC 993066532 , saludos  
Mario Carlos Alarcon
BOEKI PERU SACTemas similares: Vendo Torta y Harina Integral de Soya Vendemos: Azucar ucumsa 45, maiz amarillo, soya Vendo Torta y Harina Integral de Soya BUSCO COMPRADOR PARA ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI, TORTA Y ALMENDRA. Venta de Pastel de Soya para Aves

----------

